# Comedy/comic songs on Youtube



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Time for a bit of a laugh, or at least a giggle. Herewith a couple to get you started


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Dizzy Man's Band - The Opera
A top 10 hit in the Netherlands, seventies.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Dudley Moore sonata parody


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Dudley Moore sonata parody


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Spike Jones version of the Blue Danube


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Lonnie Donegan - Does your chewing gum lose its flavour on the bedpost overnight?


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

In the early 90s, there was a comedy/political satire metal band called Scatterbrain. Sadly, they were casualties of the death of hair metal.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ode To Joy | Muppet Music Video | The Muppets:lol:


----------

